# 1967 Johnsen Skiff



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

What's the purpose of the ratchet straps across the gunnels?


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

For resin, I like the extra grab of epoxy. That is not to say that lots of people use polyester and do fine. Check a recent thread for cleaning tips with polyester.

For the hole- 1708. If you have the budget, and you like boats, it would not be a bad deal to stock up on some 1708 and cloth while you are at it.

You have a good dust mask, right? not one of those paper things.


----------



## Awc428 (Jul 1, 2015)

Finn I have the ratchet straps there so that when we cut everything out of the boat it didn't warp outward. 

Time machine, thanks I think I will use epoxy. From everything I have read you can't use gel coat over it correct. If that's the case what do I use to paint it?  And I am planning on using 1708 and CSM. Does that sound right?


----------



## Awc428 (Jul 1, 2015)

And yes I have a few respirator masks. My girlfriends dad does body work and is a painter.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> Finn I have the ratchet straps there so that when we cut everything out of the boat it didn't warp outward.
> 
> Time machine, thanks I think I will use epoxy. From everything I have read you can't use gel coat over it correct. If that's the case what do I use to paint it?  And I am planning on using 1708 and CSM. Does that sound right?


I've done OK with gelcoat over epoxy. You need to water wash first.

I don't like csm with epoxy- the binder is made for polyester. 1708- mat side down.

For paint, the sky is the limit. If you want to spray, you need to look at your budget, because it all adds up. Acrylic urethane can be sanded and buffed out. (even I can paint almost OK with it.) Awlcraft 2000, ppg dcc car paint. maybe just camo out the outside, and use some non-skid on the inside?

Have you thought about flotation?


----------



## Awc428 (Jul 1, 2015)

okay thanks. Will the 1708 be able to fill the bow eye hole without creasing. My concern is that it is a tight spot and didn't know if it would lay without air pockets. 

As farnas flotation I plan on putting two part foam under the false floor.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

> Finn I have the ratchet straps there so that when we cut everything out of the boat it didn't warp outward.


Thanks. I've got a line on a similar vintage Johnsen here in Houston that I've got my eye on restoring and it would be my first project so I'm trolling the board for tips & tricks.


----------



## Awc428 (Jul 1, 2015)

[quote/]Thanks. I've got a line on a similar vintage Johnsen here in Houston that I've got my eye on restoring and it would be my first project so I'm trolling the board for tips & tricks.[/quote]


No worries bud. I know how you feel. This is my first build and trying to learn what I can before I dive in too far doing something wrong. Good luck man and post your project when you get going.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> okay thanks. Will the 1708 be able to fill the bow eye hole without creasing. My concern is that it is a tight spot and didn't know if it would lay without air pockets.
> 
> As farnas flotation I plan on putting two part foam under the false floor.



The 1708 will go into the crack, but you need to force it with something non-stick. I like to cover stuff with duck tape to use as mini forms, and it peels off later.


----------



## ClintonF (Jul 9, 2015)

Finally someone else with a Johnsen! I'm getting ready to start some repairs on mine. I've got a crack in my hull. A corner was damaged. And would like to make some modifications.


----------



## Awc428 (Jul 1, 2015)

Crackedhull. Good luck with your build and repair. Start a thread so we can see how it goes.


----------



## ClintonF (Jul 9, 2015)

AndrewC as soon as I get home I'll post some pics of mine.


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

i am deff glad someone else is building a johnsen!! lol looks like a great start cant wait to see your progression!


----------



## Awc428 (Jul 1, 2015)

Okay so I finished up the dirty work of grinding down the inside of the hull. While I was grinding the strakes and keel there was what looked like some build up of epoxy. I ground a couple down to find a large hole being patched in the stake. I didn't grind the others all the way after finding this. How to I go about fixing these properly? Do I need to grind them all down into a hole and patch them all or should I leave the ones that haven't been ground alone? Thanks for helping a beginner!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Cut a piece of glass that is 1 inch bigger all the way around the hole, then cut three more each time adding 1 more inch.

Mix your epoxy and wet out the pieces. Patch from the inside starting with the smallest piece working up to the largest. Once laid in place roll out any air bubbles. When you flip the hull use thickened epoxy to recreate the rest of the strake.


----------



## Awc428 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you sir. Should I grind out the other areas that are filled like this or just leave them as is?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Do them all the same. Taper/flare the holes to allow material to be built up to the right height.

This would include the other holes in the hull as well.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Might I also add that 5/8 ply is way overkill.
After a couple layers of glass over 5/8 ply your little boat will weigh as much as your flats boat lol.
You can save alot of weight by taking the time to engineer and design your decks to be much thinner but by adding braces and certain anoint of fiberglass in key places


----------



## Awc428 (Jul 1, 2015)

Cut runner. I'm open to any and all suggestions. Can you elaborate on the bracing and fiberglass. I'm 220lbs and want to make sure they are strong enough to hold me and a passenger.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

5/8 is no good.

Were you able to stand on the benches you took out? Look how thin they are and that will give you a better idea on how to do it.


----------



## Awc428 (Jul 1, 2015)

The benches were probably 1/2. So is 1/2 okay? What would you suggest. This is gonna be a budget boat so I wasn't planning on going composite but instead use marine ply.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

They were probably 3/8 with a couple layers of glass over them. The vertical sides were just a few layers of glass maybe 1/8


----------

